# Chagall moves to Miami!



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Chagall, so stunning, as always...a wonderful representation of the silver mini for all to see. I would LOVE to walk down the boulevard with Chagall and check out the responses of all who see him, he is beautiful no matter how he's groomed. Now he's a cool cat!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

You do such a great job of grooming! I so admire everyone who grooms their own poodle. I fear if I tried to groom Sunny and he looked in the mirror, he'd be online booking a ticket back to Canada!!!

As usual, Chagall is stunning!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

he - is - just - GORGEOUS !!!


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful, stunning, gorgeous.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Beautiful!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

What a beautiful, slim and trim boy he is! I love having Beau in a Miami -- it's my favorite clip.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

So beautiful!! : )


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

He looks great, he is so handsome. I think he'd look wonderful in any cut. Hopefully the thunderstorm that went though earlier this evening will cool things off for awhile. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## calarche (May 6, 2013)

He is so beautiful! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WooWoo!! Hey Chagall!

I LOVE NAKED BOYS!!!!!

:kiss2:
:love2:
MOLLY


----------



## rjen (Apr 7, 2010)

He is gorgeous I just loooove those ears


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

He is so beautiful!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Great looking cut. Have fun in the sun and surf.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

picture perfect! as usual! you do a great job! you should see what I did to poor Ginger's tail yesterday lol she wouldnt let me brush it so I shaved it! my son in law says she looks like baboon cause I shaved her butt too! oh well - thank goodness it will grow!!!!! Chagall is one good lookin pup!!!!


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

He looks great Debbie!

What nice shaped poms, and of course, his sweet little face!

Hope you two are enjoying the "start" of summer!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

MollyMuiMa said:


> WooWoo!! Hey Chagall!
> I LOVE NAKED BOYS!!!!!
> MOLLY


It's hard to ignore a boy in a "Bikini" (trim) isn't it?!


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

He looks gorgeous (of course). Great job! I love his ears - I cannot get Lily's ears to grow out and be full like that...sigh...


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Que Bonito!*

Chagall,

Que Bonito! 

HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## spoo novice (Mar 22, 2013)

He looks "smokin'" hot to me!


----------



## remster (Sep 21, 2012)

Chagall is just so beautiful! His ears always look so nice and floofy.  I wish I could come pet him, but I guess I'll just have to ask you to give him lots of love for me!


----------



## KirklandPoodle (Oct 22, 2012)

I think he looks awesome. Are you still going to the same groomer that talked you out of the Miami several years ago? He looks excellent in that cut.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

KirklandPoodle said:


> Are you still going to the same groomer that talked you out of the Miami several years ago?


Nope! A while back I took matters into my own hands, _literally._ I took lessons with two groomers, attended workshops at a Pet Grooming Expo, watched grooming videos until my eyes crossed and started doing it myself. There's a wonderful local groomer I turn to fix my "whoopsies." She consoles me when she can't. (My latest was a tail blunder, but it's growing in.) I can rely on her if I want to change pattern, I think I want to put him in a Scandinavian this winter. I like the tassles you did on your Arthur, but I just can't surrender Chagall's ear hair, not yet anyway! 



KirklandPoodle said:


> He looks excellent in that cut.


Thanks!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Chagall's ears are his signature look!! I love it, it would break my heart to have them be gone. hehehehehe He looks wonderful as always!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Just when you think he cant get any cuter...He does! I just adore him.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Beautiful scissor work! I wish Ginger's Miami looked like his!


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

Chagall always looks great!! Love his new cut tho. He is such a handsome fellow


----------



## KirklandPoodle (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh, I think I remember reading that you were grooming Chagall now. Wow, you do an Excellent job! 

So are you going to grow him out into a lion for the jacket, or am I thinking of the wrong style? 

As for ears, we went to tassels after German ears. So I did grow them back a bit. I think the way to grow them from here would be to redo it German, then keep the ear shaped while I went thru the puffy phase, then to work on length. I do love the puffy phase&#55357;&#56842; But Chagall is going to look awesome no matter what you do to him - he's a total looker.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Gosh, I didn't know that you did it yourself! Very, VERY nice job! Professional! When I retire I will take my turn at grooming...I can hardly wait! My hubby has started to clean up their faces in between grooms...really great job..congrats!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Well done! I am so impressed. He really looks dapper. I love the ears too. I'm so glad you posted pictures.


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

I never thought I'd like the German ears - but when I picked up Remy at the groomers yesterday -- there was a black mpoo on the table just being finished in the German clip. He looked wonderful. I see a German clip in Remy's future. . . 

I think Chagall is so handsome he would look great in any clip.


----------



## jcampbell0665 (Jun 2, 2013)

Chagall is a beautiful boy, I love his color. Great job at grooming, he looks like he'll be cool as a cucumber this summer! One day I hope to get the nerve to try my own grooming. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Beautiful.:adore:


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

I can't wait to squeeze the stuffing out of that handsome fella!!!!!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

WoW !!! Stunning! Chagall is a gorgeous dog. Do you show him?? He has got such a fabulous posture and those ears... as the others have said, must be his signature!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Manxcat said:


> WoW !!! Stunning! Chagall is a gorgeous dog.* Do you show him?? *He has got such a fabulous posture and those ears... as the others have said, must be his signature!


Thanks much! I show Chagall to all you good-natured Poodle Forum people, and any willing passersby we meet on our walks and travels.  His ears have become my treasures. I wish he had a spare set, for the times he gets them dirty and burr filled.


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

Love him!!!! I think this is what I want to grow Halona into!!! Beautiful ears!!! You are an amazing groomer!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## organza.evidence (Dec 14, 2011)

Beutiful boy and georgeus color!!!


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

He looks beautiful! Can I ask you a few questions?
1. Do you do anything special to get his ears all fluffy or is it just genetics?
2. I am also grooming and I would love to be able to watch someone live- where is that expo you went to and what DVD did you look at?
3. I will be putting Zoe in a Miami this week, my first ever. What size comb did you use for Chagall's body?
thanks!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

all that jazz said:


> He looks beautiful! Can I ask you a few questions?


Thank you, and sure! 


all that jazz said:


> 1. Do you do anything special to get his ears all fluffy or is it just genetics?


 He came assembled that way! lol! His ears are lush and lovely naturally. At PCA his breeder suggested I stop trimming them to grow more length, but that's impractical for his lifestyle. His sire, Am & Cn Champion Cabryn Lone Ranger, has ears to die for! When I see the two of them side-by-side I dream about an ear transplant. I don't wrap them, I never have. Thought about it though. But I do brush them religiously using a Chris Christensen wooden pin brush.


all that jazz said:


> 2. I am also grooming and i would love to be able to watch someone live- where is that expo you went to and what dvd did you look at?


 Intergroom at the Meadowlands Exposition Center in Secaucus, NJ. There's also a grooming expo in Hershey, PA. They're annual events.
The Jodi Murphy Volume 13 Poodle video is instructive. (She uses a 7F on the body.) https://jodimurphy.net/shop/volume-13-poodle/
The "Poodle Clipping and Grooming" book by Shirlee Kalstone helped me immensely. (I read it nightly before bed for about a year!) 
By far the best education I got was hands-on by "apprenticing" (actually just_ paying_ for lessons!) with two very nice groomers. One even let me practice on her old spoo boy, Hunter. 



all that jazz said:


> 3. I will be putting Zoe in a Miami this week, my first ever. What size comb did you use for Chagall's body?


 For what it's worth, I think you have to experiment to get the results you want. (I sure have!) The pro groomer who taught me uses a #5F (1/4" 6mm blade) and can do the groom in her sleep. I use a #4 comb and have to be wide awake and patient. Just between us, I secretly hope for more grooming gift certificates. Family and friends have kindly taken my (not so subtle!) hints so I get about three or four a year.


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks so much for taking the time to reply.


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

he looks so good! took jessie down to a miami too. best look for them in the summer. such a little beautiful boy. so glad we got to meet him (oh, and yes, of course, YOU!! ) we are always second or third to our poodles. lol


----------



## Lplummer52 (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh wow! He looks soooo handsome!


----------

